# Concorde ends up on a jetty in New York



## editor (Jan 5, 2011)

Sad to see such a magnificent plane turned into a tourist attraction stuck out in a river.

















http://www.urban75.org/blog/concorde-at-the-intrepid-museum-nyc/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2011)

I dunno, I'd quite like one to be stuck outside Parliament to make them rich bastards who could afford it mourn their loss


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 5, 2011)

I knows what you mean but it's also cool that folks can go see it close up. I would.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I dunno, I'd quite like one to be stuck outside Parliament to make them rich bastards who could afford it mourn their loss


That may be happening soon.






http://www.metro.co.uk/news/843822-concorde-set-for-new-home-on-thames-in-floating-display


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2011)

editor said:


> That may be happening soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oooh  

Will people actually be allowed inside though?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2011)

As said on the comments.. It should be on the deck of the Ark Royal,  on the Thames


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2011)

It's a surprisingly small craft. Incredibly, it used to grow up to 8 inches in length when in flight!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2011)

editor said:


> It's a surprisingly small craft. Incredibly, it used to grow up to 8 inches in length when in flight!


 
I've went on one when I was a kid, it felt tiny then!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 5, 2011)

editor said:


> It's a surprisingly small craft. Incredibly, it used to grow up to 8 inches in length when in flight!


 
Just like the SR-71. It actually leaks fuel when stationary because of the above mentioned.




			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> To allow for thermal expansion at the high operational temperatures, the fuselage panels were manufactured to fit only loosely on the ground. Proper alignment was only achieved when the airframe heated due to air resistance at high speeds, causing the airframe to expand several inches. Because of this, and the lack of a fuel sealing system that could handle the thermal expansion of the airframe at extreme temperatures, the aircraft would leak JP-7 jet fuel onto the runway before it took off. The aircraft would quickly make a short sprint, meant to warm up the airframe, and was then refueled in the air before departing on its mission.


----------



## likesfish (Jan 5, 2011)

why the fuck did the yanks get one they did there utmost to ban it from the atlantic because they could'nt build one


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2011)

An improvement on the site at Filton (although that is temporary)


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2011)

likesfish said:


> why the fuck did the yanks get one they did there utmost to ban it from the atlantic because they could'nt build one



They've got atleast 2 of them actually. One in NYC and one at Smithsonian.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 5, 2011)

Props to the pilot for landing it such a small space


----------



## mauvais (Jan 5, 2011)

They didn't land it there, FFS. It was moved there by conveyor belt.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 5, 2011)

Yup, sad.  Visited it last year.  Even the Intrepid guides didn't seem to to know much about it.  Which is a shame as otherwise, Intrepid is an excellent museum.






Rumour on some of the Concorde websites is that they have been particularly hard on this one as well - eg, filling its tanks with concrete to keep it stable.
















IIRC, there is at least one other Concorde on display in the US and again, it has not fared very well.  The concrete treatment suspected and various bits stolen by souvenir hunters etc.  It was not at the Smithsonian though?


----------



## pogofish (Jan 5, 2011)

mattie said:


> An improvement on the site at Filton (although that is temporary)


 
I thought there was some debate about that - ie the Filton people were in serious danger of fucking-up a permanent display site completely?


----------

